# Making a reaction disk for a ND 2 speed



## John (Mar 6, 2015)

Why are these always missing when you buy a 2 speed? The last one I bought they put a serrated washer on to make it look like it had one with the 2 speed.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 6, 2015)

You are going to be a very popular guy now JOHN!
Chris


----------



## mrg (Mar 6, 2015)

had a few that were Micky moused to work (or kinda work) are they the same for all years ?


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 6, 2015)

Do you have some available for sale?


----------



## vincev (Mar 6, 2015)

will you be selling these?


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 6, 2015)

scrubbinrims said:


> You are going to be a very popular guy now JOHN!
> Chris




I thought he already was! V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (Mar 6, 2015)

scrubbinrims said:


> You are going to be a very popular guy now JOHN!
> Chris




he's already popular (with me)


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Mar 6, 2015)

ONCE AGAIN   Over the top craftsmenship   YOU ARE BY FAR   A ONE OFF  Thanks John   I look forward for a least two  when and if you sell
All the best   RUDY CONTRATTI    FAIRFAX CALIF


----------



## JKT (Mar 6, 2015)

when will they be available and how much are they ??


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 7, 2015)

Awesome work, John.
You better ramp up the production on those little gems.
I think everybody in the hobby is going to need at least a few of those.
Count me in for several.
Thank you very much, for making some of the most needed parts, and to such a high degree of quality.
You are nothing short of phenomenal!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 7, 2015)

That is a much needed part!  Just out of curiosity are these forged or machined? I'm wondering how you get the nice vertical end on the outside of the serrations.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Mar 12, 2015)

I too would be interested in a couple if you will be selling them. Thanks.


----------



## slick (Mar 13, 2015)

These need to be like donuts...sold by the dozen. I need some also.


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 13, 2015)

OK so whats the story on them? Everyone is requesting them but I do not see a response.
?????????????????


----------

